# Workpermit holder settlement in Portugal



## HopefulWoker (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 

I have been working in Portugal for the past 3 years and am interested in settling here as a citizen. Can somebody tell me the total time required to be eligible for the citizenship and also explain the whole process?

Many thanks in advance.

SS


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you mean applying for Portuguese Nationally/Citizenship then the qualifying period is living here as a Legal Resident for 6 years.
Portal SEF

If your an EU citizen then you can Register as a Permanent Resident after being a Resident legally for 5 years, the Permanent's a bit odd in that you have to renew it at 10 years


----------

